# Fungus?



## SusannahJoy (Jul 3, 2006)

Hello! I was hoping you guys could help me out a bit. I have a mini mealworm culture in a plastic shoebox and a couple weeks ago I noticed a light brown powder underneath it. It kinda smelled funky, but I didn't think much of it, just wiped it up and left it at that. Today I just looked at it and there is now a TON of the stuff, probably a couple cups all underneath the box. I have no idea what it is. I haven't fed out of that culture yet (I was going to today, but I'm not so sure anymore). Any ideas? Should I just toss the culture? I'm pretty sure there's not a hole in the box, and even if it was I don't know why the powder would be light brown and so strong smelling, the culture is made of peat moss, sphagnum, and oatmeal with carrots and cricket dust. Anyone?


----------



## Anoleo2 (Feb 1, 2006)

Mites?

I had a mealworm culture get infested with mites once, the lid was covered with brown powder stuff. I think I read that when some oatmeal gets too moist mites reproduce and start "exploring".... :roll: ...I just threw away the culture since it was only a couple weeks old and nothing was happening...


----------

